

Indian Laptop Company Stole Our Entire Site - msacca

I guess the 37 signals fiasco isn't an uncommon occurrence. I was checking our analytics this morning when I noticed we've been getting some strange traffic regarding "Laptop Repair In Cochin." Well I dug around and found a site that copied and pasted our codebase outright, HTML / JS &#38; CSS - then tweaked a couple CSS variables.
I built the Wordpress theme from scratch about a year and a half ago and never released it for sale. This laptop repair site doesn't appear to be using Wordpress. Our site was featured on several design galleries at the time (it's in desperate need of an upgrade now, we just don't have the time) which, I'm sure, is how they found it to rip-off.<p>Check it out: Our Site: http://www.tinyfactory.co Their Site: http://www.laptoprepairkerala.com<p>I suppose imitation is the sincerest form of flattery - and a great reminder that it's time to upgrade our site ;)
======
dangoldin
Why do you think it's a Russian company? Cochin is a city in Kerala, India.

In any case, you can definitely have some fun with them by changing some
server settings or file names to get their site to just say "This was stolen
from www.tinyfactory.co"

There was a post of a guy doing something like that on here a while back but I
can't dig it up.

~~~
rbanffy
They have copied the site. Changing the files will accomplish very little
unless they are only caching the originals.

Anyway, the credits are there:
<http://www.laptoprepairkerala.com/css/style.css>

~~~
msacca
Yep - at least they were so kind ;)

Looks like there's just a couple images linked from our img sub domain -
everything else was copied and pasted.

~~~
rbanffy
At least you can have fun with the images ;-)

------
rbanffy
I think the worst part is that their "contact" label doesn't properly line up
with the rest of the content. Lame ;-)

------
princeverma
Looking at the source code, they are also using your analytics code as it is.
how stupid these can be.

~~~
msacca
Seriously - we're getting all of their traffic showing up in our analytics
account - that's probably the most annoying part.

